
YC Decisions Are Out - scottbcovert
Rejected, time to brush myself off and keep moving.
======
onedev
I was neither rejected nor accepted but then again, I didn't apply.

------
GFischer
Me too. It really is a long shot, but we didn't do ourselves any favors with
our video, and we were way too early in the cycle.

The YC Fellowship would have been a better fit for us, I really hope the
experiment works and they do it again :)

(In case you didn't know about it:
[https://fellowship.ycombinator.com/](https://fellowship.ycombinator.com/) )

------
leeyude
Rejected as well. Got a question from PB for which we had more hope. But
right, keep moving!

------
startupguy1293
Hypothetically if YC decides to invest in you, what is the average time to
receive funds?

------
onedev
I was neither rejected nor accepted, I'm pretty happy with that :)

